# it's miguzi - can't log in!



## Anonymous (Dec 30, 2004)

I can't log in. It says i am logged in, but i can't post anything under my user account, and i can't change my prefs, and on the top it doesn't say "logout [miguzigoldfish]", it says: "Register", and "Login" Anyone have any ideas why?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 30, 2004)

can't an admin or a mod do something to help?


----------



## Russell (Dec 30, 2004)

ii got in


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 2005)

*I can't log in little fish..I hope I can send this..
HELP!!  ELF??   *


----------



## Dove (Jan 1, 2005)

*Hey! I made it this time!!
Can I adopt you too Lttle Fish??   ( miguzigoldfish)
How did you come up with the name??
Marge*


----------



## Russell (Jan 1, 2005)

yeah. i like little fish. anyways, my goldfish's name is miguzi, and i was staring at my fish when i made this screenname.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 1, 2005)

miguzi - is it a picture of your fish that is supposed to be there?  Send me in a PM the exact url addy by copying and pasting from the properties menu.


----------

